# You never know where your day is going to go...



## Pipp (Oct 30, 2012)

You never know where your day is going to go... (is that right Jim?)

Just picked up this little bunny from a strip of grass sandwiched between a busy highway and a coyote-filled nature park. 

More to follow.









sas :shock2:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 30, 2012)

I am sure the rest of the warren is thrilled to meet him!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 30, 2012)

What an adorable wee bunny! And a very, very fortunate one that YOU were the one to find her (or him...looks like a her to me. Amazing serendipity!!!


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 30, 2012)

aww, what a cutie!! such a lucky bunny to have found you


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 30, 2012)

What a cutie! And so lucky to have bee found by you.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 30, 2012)

Omg cute sweetie bun! Glad he/she was found!!


----------



## luvthempigs (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, Poor little baby  Glad he/she is safe with you now


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 30, 2012)

how could anyone toss that poor thing out!!! its tooo darn cute, will watch for an update


----------



## whitelop (Oct 30, 2012)

WOW! So glad that you found him! How sad though that someone dumped him, he's in a good place now though!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 30, 2012)

:inlove: People :banghead ! We got our little boy Finn from Amy/undergunfire--someone was going to dump him out in the desert. He is the sweetest, most loving little guy we've ever had. Grrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## naturestee (Nov 10, 2012)

Squee! A harlequin fluffin! I hope he's doing well!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 10, 2012)

:?


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 10, 2012)

Aawww... so adorable. Looks like he just needs lovin' --lucky him, he'll be sure to get it!


----------



## cwolfec (Nov 10, 2012)

What a lucky little bun to be found by you


----------

